# Database Discussions > MySQL >  DATETIME does not keep fractional seconds

## DaAwesomeP

No matter how I query the MySQL server (phpMyAdmin or NodeJS) it replaces my fractional seconds with zeros or just omits them. I am using MySQL Community Server 5.6.11 (which is greater than 5.6.4 when fractional seconds support was added).

Some more info about my server:

Server version: 5.6.11-log - MySQL Community Server (GPL)Protocol version: 10Server charset: UTF-8 Unicode (utf8)Windows 8 Pro x86MySQL Workbench 6.0.8.11354 build 883 (Community)

NOTE: When viewing the table in phpMyAdmin, it shows all zeros for the fractional seconds. In the MySQL Workbench, it just omits them and only shows up to the second.

Thanks!

----------

